

iPhone 4 antenna problems were predicted on June 10 by Danish professor - rpledge
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/26/iphone-4-antenna-problems-were-predicted-on-june-10-by-danish-pr/

======
snitko
Sorry, this might be a bit lame, but this picture immediately came to mind:
<http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/7176/jobsmedvedev.jpg>

It says: "Haha, signal lost!" "Here you go, that way it's not"

